# Not been in for a while...



## KateXXXXXX (Aug 13, 2011)

It's been a bit mad round here!  Himself had a couple of 'interesting' hypos, with which the GMNT was a huge help and support to his Dear Old Ma.    He also did good stuff when I tried kneecapping myself while also attempting to chop the tops of two fingers!  Very reassuring and professional.  It could have been nasty, but resulted only in some serious bruising, which was annoying and painful but has caused no permanent damage.  I'll be more careful and less stupid next time I argue with a folding picnic table!

The GMNT has been alternating pixel murdering with taking a run most days...  He's not losing weight, but he has changed shape a bit!  Tomorrow he's off to annual camp with the cadets.  I look forward to some peace and quiet!

He went to a friends 18th birthday party last weekend, texting us close to midnight to say he wasn't coming home, he'd stop over and come home in the morning...  He then walked home the five miles.  I asked him how he was.  He said he'd walked off the remains of any hangover he might have had, but it seems he's inherited the inability to get hangovers I inherited from my dad!  Useful!  And typical... 

On asking if it was a good party, he said "I'll let you decide.  Suffice it to say that I woke up in a wheelbarrow!"  More echoes of my youth!  And the party after which Big Sis asked my mum why there was a funny man asleep behind the sofa...  Oh, well...  They grow up despite our best efforts!

The two survived a week without me when I went away to be in a Live Action Role Play event (camping and Big Frocks in a field close to Banbury!).  No doubt we'll all survive his fortnight away this time.  His packing has included all his testing and insulin kit, a goodly supply of glucose tabs and snacks, and egregious numbers of socks!  I must give him the blister kit...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2011)

Hope all goes well for him (and you!) Kate, it sounds like he's got a good handle on things  Good to hear that he's out running too!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice to see you again Kate. Wow life sure has been interesting in your household 
Mind you I can think of better ways to get out of doing the housework, than trying to chop off your  finger tips 
Hope GMNT enjoys his camp. Has he been provided with snorkel and swiming gear, it's a tad wet down here?


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Aug 13, 2011)

My sewing partner and I were LARPing, so insane frockage was happening.  There will be more before we go again in September...

The fingers did not get me out of either housework or sewing!  Luckily, the fingers have fully recovered.

T'lad did take his swimming shorts.  Not sure he need a mask and flippers as he can do 33m under water no bother!


----------



## Steff (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Kate lovely to see you back posting, hope all goes well hun x


----------

